# Problems With TB Headphone Jack..



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Having some issues with the headphone jack on my tb. It started when I bought some new headphones. The audio in the right side would only play when I pushed the jack to the left. I exchanged those for more expensive ones and it doesn't affect sound as much, but is still having some issues. I listen to music A LOT, so this is a problem. Are there any pairs of headphones you guys or gals would recommend to fix this? I'm currently using ink'd by skullcandy. If nothing helps I will have to get a new phone.

.... I love my TB, it is my obsession.. please help!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like your headphone Jack is busted. Maybe you could order a new one and repair it or send it into somewhere. But for now I'd have to say you're stuck.







Sorry.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

mine has the same problem. the Jack is trash on this phone


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Went through 2 replacement phones because of this exact same issue. Its the jack on the device and not your headphones. The only way to fix it is to get a replacement device. I had to do it twice before I got a good one.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Issue with headphone jack aswell...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Me 2

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Time to get a rezound I guess. I really did like this phone, too. I'll see what Verizon can do first.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought a bluetooth earpiece for media. I only listen to sports and talk radio so I don't need great sound quality. I also had problems with headphones. Sometimes only one side worked, sometimes sound came through speakers and headphones at the same time, sometimes headphones were misread as a headset and phone would dial random numbers on its own. Since I don't listen to music I don't miss the headphone option. I really don't want a refurb.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got my replacement today, I hope all goes well with this one...


----------

